# New TV



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well my RCA F38310 finally bit the dust and went to tv heaven after 9 years of heavy watching. I picked up a Sharp AQUOS 40" LC40E77U 120Hz today. Will be good with my Sharp BD player. What do you guys think?


----------

